# Dobyns Rods.. and other stuff



## poolie (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd never heard of the brand of rod until yesterday, but was VERY impressed with them so thought I'd share. For my trip to Lake Guntersviile yesterday one of my step brothers calls me and says hey why don't you swing by my house and pick up a couple of my rods. I was just at G'ville last week and everything is setup for fishing the grass (The lake is well known for its hydrilla and milfoil). Normally I don't like to use other people's equipment but my step bro has expensive taste so I knew I was in for a treat. He hands me three Dobyns Champion series rods, each rod had a Curado 200e7. One for top water, one for flipping and one for swimming jigs. I was also excited to finally get to try out the Curado's as well.

The rod feels awesome. Almost like an extension of your hand/arm and very well balanced. Later in the morning after the top water died off I had planned on fishing 10" worms (on my St. Croix Avid) which I heard was a hot item at the moment, but my step bro said trust me, you want to use this jig I've got tied on with a Paca Chunk (crawfish) trailer. Just swim it across the top of the grass and hold on. I'm not (or at least wasn't) much of a jig guy but the rod felt so good in my hands it was hard not to want to fish it. So I did, I used it all day and man did I have fun. The sensitivity of the rod was amazing... the Curado exceeded my expectation as well. The pattern was to swim the jig just over the grass and it was so easy to feel the jig bumping across the tops of the grass chunks. The strikes were massive, so I think you could have felt them through a cane pole.

All in all I'm in love with the Dobyns rods. I'm not sure my life will be complete until I own a couple Dobyn/Curado combo's but that might be a while. I looked up the rods on Tacklewarehouse last night and see that the rods are $240 each. No wonder it feels so good. Maybe I can just tell my step bro that I lost one of them :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 21, 2009)

poolie said:


> I looked up the rods on Tacklewarehouse last night and see that the rods are $240 each.



:shock: 

Not in this lifetime. I break too many rods. :lol:


----------



## poolie (Jun 21, 2009)

At least they have a lifetime warranty at that price.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 21, 2009)

I bet that warranty does not extend to being hung underneath a cleat or inside the rod locker. :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've tried those Dobyns rods a few times... but I keep going back to Kistler LTAs..

Which by the way... this weekend I hooked into a fish at Carters and he took me under a rock or through them... I pulled him a little and when I said to myself "man, I better quit and go get him cuz my rod is going to break" SNAP!~!~!... yeap, broke my favorite Kistler rod (my first high end rod I ever bought 5 years ago)... That was at 2:15pm Saturday and the tourney was over at 3


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwww... man, that stinks! 

I was hoping we'd see a fishing report from you yesterday. Other than that, how was the tourney? Supposedly it was 98 during the day at Guntersville, but there was a nice breeze so it never felt that hot. Hope you had the same.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know what the temps were, but it was hot!

I really didn't get as hot though.. I wore that new custom shirt from Gemini and I honestly didn't get hot. But I got a lot of sun on my face, arms and legs where I wasn't covered. 

I only caught 4 fish... 3 keepers. First and second fish were caught at 6:47am and 8am... no more fish til 2:30pm. My best 3 were 2.97lbs and I placed 5th. Which moved me back into 2nd place in points so now I'm trailing by 4 points, but it's still within reach.

I fished every possible thing I knew to fish. I wanted to get back to my honey hole, but another guy in my group was sitting there all afternoon... and he came in 2nd place throwing a carolina rig all day. He said they caught 21 fish total....

Winning weight was 7.03lbs with 4 fish. They had 2 kickers - 1 @ 2.97 and 1 a little better than 2lbs...


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2009)

My best Saturday was a 4 1/2 pounder which I'll upload a pic of tonight, but moments after that I had one on that I know would have gone 6lb. Actually had her up to the boat and she was on her side. My brother asked if I needed the net and I bone-headedly said no. About that time she took one last dive and that was that. You win some you lose some.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you throw those worms at all? I would think swimming them on top of the grass like you were doing the jigs would have paid off too...

ya know, after thinking about what you said about swimming the jig - that may be the ticket for Varner this time of year..


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2009)

I tried a 10" Junebug color for a bit which I read from a report earlier in the week was hot, but never could hook up. My brother probably spent 1/3 of the day with a worm but only caught a couple. It was a 3/8 oz that I was pulling as slowly as I could and still keep it just over the grass. When it would hit the grass I would snatch it a little and that was where I would get many of the strikes.


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2009)

There's the girl that got me all excited Saturday.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

if only I could have put one of those bad boys in the boat to go along with my other 3... that would have put me in the lead... and I know Carter's has them too


----------

